# The PerChronicler, Edition 9



## daleks_exterminate

*The PerChronicler



Edition 9 - Wednesday June 24, 2020 - www.personalitycafe.com *​
Last edition I posted a few points on the problems with law enforcement in the US. This week I want to focus on racism throughout the world.

Probably the most well known racism outside of the US is the apartheid in South Africa, which only ended in 1991 and has resulted in strong racial tensions that persist to this day and don't seem to be getting better. South West Africa, what is now known as Namibia, also had apartheid and suffered through one of the earliest attempts of genocide in the 20th century by Germans occupying the country at the time. In 2004, Germany recognized the events, but refused financial compensation or land reparations for the victim's descendants. Even now, descendants of European colonists own about 50% of all arable land in the country.

In Uganda, during the British occupation, the British brought in labourers from India to do clerical work. After Uganda gained independence, racism towards those descendant of Indians increased and the Indian minority started to be treated as second hand citizens. This eventually resulted in forced expulsion and ethnic cleansing of the Indian minority in 1972.

In multiple parts of the world, the rights of indigenous people are blatantly ignored. The international law that governs the rights of tribal people's land rights, the International Labour Organization Convention 169, has only been ratified by 23 countries so far. Tribal people are often killed or forcefully replaced or integrated into another culture and their land is taken away from them. The most famous example of this is probably the aboriginals in Australia.

It is estimated that there were around 1 million aboriginals living in Australia before the British arrived. Within 100 years, this number has gone down to 60.000, both due to disease as well as massacres. Until 1992, Australian law dictated that the land was empty before British invaders arrived and could thus be claimed by anyone.
During much of the 20th century, massacres were replaced with a policy for taking aboriginal children away from their parents and placing them in mission schools to erase aboriginal culture.
Racism against aboriginals is still a big issue in Australia and aboriginals often have poor living conditions.
See also Home - Survival International

The list goes on and on. There doesn't seem to be a country on earth that does not struggle with racism and millions of people are either killed, forcefully removed from their land or forced to give up their culture all over the world by people who see them as less than themselves just because of who their parents are.

Next week I'd really like to interview some different personality types, and feature more user content again. Please message me if you want to be featured. Is the world magically better because we discussed some serious world problems in two editions? No, of course not. However, bringing it to the table and being honest about the state of things is the first step to all of us thinking about how they influence our day to day lives and hopefully making changes.


----------

